# FOund a ghost in my car



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

Was looking at a pic of the rear of my car. From like 3 in the mornign a while back. Look between the orbs there's a figure. Has a face and u can make out the shoulder


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i dont anything


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

its an orb


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn, your ride is funky!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chavezthagreat (Apr 27, 2006)

boo looks like hes wearing a zoot suit


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

what kind of ride is that in?,you should outline in that pic where you see a face and shoulders


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i cant see it :dunno:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

damn thats a hearse,i wouldnt be surprised if that is somthing,i see a orb to the left too


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

i see it now tim


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

looks as if it`s standing sideways


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

probably is, since its a hearse. he didnt get of his long ride yet. hes lost in time.


lol


----------



## lauda907 (Nov 10, 2006)

i dont see it........ i wanna seeee :uh:


----------



## Tha-Row-Killa (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I want some of whatever you're smoking!


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

I DONT SEE SHIT I WANT TO


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

I THINK THATS FROM UR CAMERA :dunno:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

i dont see shit


----------



## demonic (Aug 13, 2006)

its space ghost coast to coast


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i outlined them in this one


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

man i was looking up ghost pics on website the other day, its crazy what people will call a ghost in a picture.

oh man if you look close, theres a ghost house in the back of your hearse!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I dont see anything.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 16 2006, 07:26 PM~6583337
> *man i was looking up ghost pics on website the other day, its crazy what people will call a ghost in a picture.
> 
> oh man if you look close, theres a ghost house in the back of your hearse!!
> *


:scrutinize: ur mom should have swallowed you


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

looks like nut stain


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 18 2006, 10:41 AM~6593991
> *looks like nut stain
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

sorry hearse i jinxed ya lolo


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

here is the Ghost in my car


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You all should call ghost hunters in to investigate!


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Nov 13 2006, 09:49 PM~6562323
> *i outlined them in this one
> 
> 
> ...



thats crazy,i can see it good now....almost look like it's wearing some kind of suit or jacket,lol and no i dont do drugs


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Nov 22 2006, 11:22 AM~6617853
> *thats crazy,i can see it good now....almost look like it's wearing some kind of suit or jacket,lol and no i dont do drugs
> *


i dont see a guy wearing a zoot suit or a jacket, but i see a guy with locs and a tank top on... anyone else see that?


----------



## markx (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 22 2006, 06:16 AM~6616484
> *here is the Ghost in my car
> 
> 
> ...



i see like three ghosts in that pic :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Nov 22 2006, 08:16 AM~6616484
> *here is the Ghost in my car
> 
> 
> ...


Sean that shit trips me out bro! Thats really detailed too , no creases in a thick welding blanket could had done that! Thats real shit right there! :0 :0 :0


----------



## gothearse (Nov 29, 2006)

your hearse is haunted too!


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

I CAN DO THAT IN PHOTOSHOP


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Nov 13 2006, 08:49 PM~6562323
> *i outlined them in this one
> 
> 
> ...


what i see is a black dude with some shades on on the left by the big blob thing from the flash or w/e than on the right of that i see an alien lookin face :0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Only damn ghost i see............................


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 1 2006, 10:31 PM~6677813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

:roflmao: 

crazy shit though.....


----------



## BigFoot (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Dec 1 2006, 10:56 PM~6677957
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Oh now i see the ghost


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I see the goat!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Looks like Slimer










Better call ghost busters :0


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 1 2006, 10:31 PM~6677813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

lmao :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 2 2006, 12:31 AM~6677813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i hate you all...



















fuckin dicks :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 1 2006, 10:31 PM~6677813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Im thinking it Kinda looks like the ghost from the Ghostbusters logo ..... Kinda


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

CUM STAIN YOU FREAK :biggrin:


----------



## deznjamie (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 2 2006, 12:31 AM~6677813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE'S DYING TO HOP   DAMN YOU GUYS GOT DAT GOOD SHIT OUT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: Jamie reppin PA


----------



## MiNeareWETandpiNK (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha-Row-Killa_@Nov 13 2006, 11:23 AM~6558550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

I SEE THAT SHIT!!


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Nut stain?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Nov 13 2006, 08:49 PM~6562323
> *i outlined them in this one
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i see it. There's two. There's the KKK dude on the left and the fat one is on the right.

Here's the outline for the KKK dude.











The outline for the fat one.










hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Dec 2 2006, 12:01 PM~6680089
> *I see the goat!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh now I see it......damn he's pale too.... :0


----------

